# Cannondale IMMIX Bottle Cage



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

Looking for a nice bottle cage to replace my TOPEAK cage. I found out that Cannondale used to carry this awesome (imo) model. It has since been discontinued. What a shame.










Now you get this....WT#!


----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

A year or so ago my shop was clearing those out for something like $15... I hesitated and didn't buy....regretting it now!


----------



## hypercycler (Aug 6, 2010)

$15 is a steal! I have one and used it on my MTB. One thing I don't like is that it's grabbing the water bottle way too hard. You need to force out the bottle, and leaving marks on the bottle from time to time.


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

hypercycler said:


> $15 is a steal! I have one and used it on my MTB. One thing I don't like is that it's grabbing the water bottle way too hard. You need to force out the bottle, and leaving marks on the bottle from time to time.


How much is the MSRP?


----------



## hypercycler (Aug 6, 2010)

It was $49.99 if I remember correctly.


----------



## squareslinky (Aug 13, 2009)

I have 2 of them, grabbed them on a clearance. They are great. It is a shame they were disco'd.


----------



## rolle1br (Dec 30, 2010)

I know it sounds bad, but I have lost bottles during bumpy road races with this and its ugly. Dont report me, but my specialized cages have never dropped a bottle on the same course and look much better. They are unmarked too and the matte color look great with my SS.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

2nd Pic just looks like the carbon fell off.


----------



## Helitech (Jan 23, 2012)

They have them at a LBS here injapan but they sell for an arm and a leg! Plus the Yen to USD ratio doesn't help much right now either....


----------



## Winters (Dec 4, 2011)

I think I know a source for those .... I know they had the solid color ones and they may have the carbon ones also. Prices were very reasonable.
.
Try this guy: Fat Jimmy's Outfitters - Sporting Goods, Apparel, Accessories, Equipment and Rentals in Beford, PA. ... C'dales hometown.


----------



## Gus90 (Apr 24, 2011)

Here's a good, but pricey, alternative if you like the carbon fiber look...

CAMBER CF BOTTLE CAGE - Cages

I have two of them on my Giant bike (see Defy Advanced thread in the Giant forums)


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

Gus90 said:


> Here's a good, but pricey, alternative if you like the carbon fiber look...
> 
> CAMBER CF BOTTLE CAGE - Cages
> 
> I have two of them on my Giant bike (see Defy Advanced thread in the Giant forums)


I like that style but the price is ridiculous like all other carbon cages. I was reading the review thread for that item when I saw THIS ONE being referenced as an alternative....

Now this one I would seriously consider. It looks slick, light and affordable.


----------



## ktc (Feb 18, 2012)

That Cannondale cage is awesome-looks like a quality build! To bad it's discontinued.


----------



## Winters (Dec 4, 2011)

FYI - Two IMMIX on craigslist.
.
Cannondale Immix carbon / ti water bottle cages
.
The cages are $30 a piece (original retail price of $70 each), or $40 for the matching pair. They're in great shape and hold bottles very tightly.


----------



## yamaha63 (Sep 5, 2013)

Im desperately looking for about 4 Cannondale IMMIX Bottle Cages ( new or used ). If you know of anyone that's got some for sale, please let me know. Thanks


----------



## Bad Ronald (May 18, 2009)

yamaha63 said:


> Im desperately looking for about 4 Cannondale IMMIX Bottle Cages ( new or used ). If you know of anyone that's got some for sale, please let me know. Thanks


I've got an immex cage for sale for $4000. It comes with a free bike. You can find it in the classified section 

52cm Cannondale Super Six EVO Hi-Mod Red w/ Upgrades - RoadBikeREVIEW.Com


----------

